

Show HN: 321 Website – the allround carefree designer website for 99$/month - jitnut
http://321-website.com/

======
skorecky
Not sure why anyone would pay $99/month when you have two (and probably more)
great services for much less.

[http://www.squarespace.com/pricing/](http://www.squarespace.com/pricing/) ,
[http://virb.com/pricing](http://virb.com/pricing)

You don't seem to be offering anything unique that justifies that price point
(from what I could tell).

------
webzter
The difference is that you don't have to build the website yourself. There are
many people (and probably also businesses) that are unexperienced or don't
have the time to build their website themselves or take care of it. 99$/month
(in my eyes) is a fair price if you get a custom designed webpage and all the
maintenance etc. done for you.

